# Suche UC relais , da spannung unbekannt



## rene (14 Januar 2008)

hallo, habe eine Anlage von der ein Kabel kommt, welches mir Rückmeldungen über Zustände liefern soll. ich weiß allerdings nicht, weche spannung an dem Kabel anliegt.
Es soll Uc Relais geben, bei denen beides geht, sprich 24V DC oder 230 V AC. nur leider finde ich keins, weiß jemand wo man die bekommt?


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

bei eltako gibt es derartiges... guckst du http://www.eltako.com/dwl/auswahltabelle_c_schalt_steuer_koppelrelais.pdf ... aber wäre messen nicht einfacher?


----------



## rene (14 Januar 2008)

eigentlich schon, ist nur leider 400km weit entfernt...


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

bei solangen messleitungen brauchste ne vernünftige fehlerbetrachtung


----------



## rene (14 Januar 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob du mich richtig verstanden hast, , also die anlage ist 400 km weg, die anlage wird wenn ich vorort bin geändert/erweitert.


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2008)

rene schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob du mich richtig verstanden hast, , also die anlage ist 400 km weg, die anlage wird wenn ich vorort bin geändert/erweitert.


Darum hat vierlagig ja auch das smiley dahinter gesetzt. Aber hast du keine Möglichkeit einen Elektriker vor Ort zu beauftragen, der dei Spannung für dich herausfindet?


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

was denn? die eltako-koppelrelais sind dir nicht recht? ... dann sag das doch


----------



## argv_user (14 Januar 2008)

*Nimm doch beide mit !*

Was spricht denn dagegen, beide Typen einzupacken und vor Ort das passende zu stecken ? Wäre meines Erachtens das Einfachste.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, beide Typen einzupacken und vor Ort das passende zu stecken ? Wäre meines Erachtens das Einfachste.



also mir wäre das zu einfach


----------



## argv_user (14 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also mir wäre das zu einfach


Da könntest Du allerdings Recht haben.


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Januar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, beide Typen einzupacken und vor Ort das passende zu stecken ? Wäre meines Erachtens das Einfachste.


 

Hallo,

doppelte Anschaffung und noch doppelter Transport:???: 


Unsere Firma könnte sich das nicht leisten  



MfG


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

hab die preise zwar nicht im kopf, könnte mir aber denken, dass so ein weitbereichsrelais soviel kostet wie zwei bereichsgebundene ... bleibt der erhöhte transportaufwand :???:


----------



## Martin007 (14 Januar 2008)

rene schrieb:


> hallo, habe eine Anlage von der ein Kabel kommt, welches mir Rückmeldungen über Zustände liefern soll. ich weiß allerdings nicht, weche spannung an dem Kabel anliegt.
> Es soll Uc Relais geben, bei denen beides geht, sprich 24V DC oder 230 V AC. nur leider finde ich keins, weiß jemand wo man die bekommt?



Hallo rene,

bist du dir sicher, das dir die Anlage eine Spannung zur Verfügung stellt
Es können ja auch potentialfreie Meldekontakte sein, mit denen eine von dir zu stellende Spannung geschaltet wird.

Kannst du dir nicht eine Kopie von den Schaltplan (von den entsprechenden Seiten) zukommen lassen


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2008)

Martin007 schrieb:


> Hallo rene,
> 
> bist du dir sicher, das dir die Anlage eine Spannung zur Verfügung stellt
> Es können ja auch potentialfreie Meldekontakte sein, mit denen eine von dir zu stellende Spannung geschaltet wird.
> ...



interessanter gedanke ... ich liebe telefone


----------

